# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  αποκ/της mpeg4 και στικακι 16GB

## mihalas2

καλησπερα σε ολη την κοινοτητα!

εχω τον αποκοδικοποιητη F&U με USB θυρα για στικακι για να βλεπω καμια
ταινια .
ολα καλα, το διαβαζει ,το ψαχνει και γενικα οκ.
βαζω οτι ταινια θελω και την τρεχει κανονικα αλλα....
δεν διαβαζει τους υποτιτλους. :Cursing: 

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

μιχαλης

----------


## Sakan89

Άνοιξε το ΤΧΤ απο τους υπότιτλους και δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις την κωδικοποίηση πχ στον δικό μου δέκτη αγνώστου ταυτότητας SD4 , παίζει μόνο με κωδικοποίηση ANSI .

----------


## mihalas2

φιλε θαναση 
ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση
οι υποτιτλοι ειναι σε srt 
δεν ξερω πως γινεται η αλαγη σε ANSI

----------


## mihalas2

τελικα μετονομασα το   .srt   σε    .ansi   και δουλεψε .

ευχαριστω!

----------

